# Daten an Textfeld einer Webseite schicken



## Hutmacher (29. Nov 2011)

Hallo!
Auf www.youtube-mp3.org/de kann man Youtube-Videos in mp3-Dateien konvertieren lassen. Das funktioniert, indem man in das Textfeld den Link eingibt, auf „Video umwandeln“ klickt, wonach dann auf der Webseite der Downloadlink erscheint.

Damit ich mehrere Videos auf einmal downloaden kann, wollte ich mir ein kleines Programm schreiben, das die Links aus einer Liste ausliest und sie dann einzeln downloadet. Nun stellt sich aber das Problem, wie ich den Download bewältigen soll.

Wie ich herausgefunden habe, kann ich mit HTTP-Requests in Java den Seitenquelltext downloaden. Da ich diesen aber nur auslesen kann, lautet meine Frage: Wie kann ich mit Java auf das Textfeld der Webseite zugreifen, etwas hineinschreiben und dann abschicken?

Die Form für das Textfeld und den Button verschickt die Daten übrigens per GET-Methode an das JavaScript-Skript http://www.youtube-mp3.org/client.js.

Da ich das Ganze nicht über die Robot-Klasse, die auf meinem Bildschirm herumklickt, lösen möchte, ist wahrscheinlich die Frage besser, wie ich einen HTTP-Request erzeugen kann, der den Wert für das Textfeld überträgt und den Submit-Button klickt bzw. die richtigen Daten an das Skript schickt.

Danke im Voraus für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Empire Phoenix (29. Nov 2011)

Wenn es dir um die praix geht und du eigentlich nciht bastelt willst, JDownlaoder kann mit youtube umgehen


----------



## irgendjemand (29. Nov 2011)

mal davon abgesehen das es auch seiten wie Share-Tube - YouTube Downloader und Converter gibt auf denen man sogar das video als solches ziehen kann und nicht auf einen gewissen dateityp beschränkt ist ...

hast du das was du vorhast schon selbst genannt : HTTP-Request

es gibt so unzählig viele tuts für java über dieses thema im netz ... einfach danach googlen ...
am beliebtesten ist wohl : apache commons http - lib ... selbst nie mit gearbeitet da ich http-requests selber low-level auf stream-ebene zusammen baue *hat zwar keinen vorteil ... aber wenn man sich mit HTTP auskennt schafft man das auch und brauch kein framework was das für einen macht*


----------

